# AMD: bald Anzahl der Rechenkerne nicht mehr so wichtig?



## WhackShit007 (16. Oktober 2010)

Donald Newell Technikchef von AMD glaubt die Anzahl der Rechenkerne wird zunehmend unwichtiger bei zukünftigen Produkten werden. Als Beispiel nannte dieser den Wettstreit um mehr Gigahertz mit Intel. Ähnlich wird es sich dann wohl auch mit der Anzahl an Rechenkernen verhalten, da die Gültigkeit des Mooresche Gesetzes  angeblich allmählich abläuft.

Dieses sagt aus, dass sich die Komplexität integrierter Schaltkreise mit minimalen Komponentenkosten regelmäßig verdoppelt - je nach Quelle werden 18 oder 24 Monate als Zeitraum genannt (z.B.: Ein ständiges Anwachsen der Herz- Frequenz oder Rechenkerne).

Und so soll im Laufe der Zeit die Kernvermehrung in den Hintergrund treten. die Zukunft sieht Newell in spezialisierten System-on-Chip Lösungen. Diese werden jeweils passende Module zur Verschlüsselung, zum Video-Rendering oder zum Networking mitbringen.

quelle:
http://winfuture.de/news,58845.html,
http://www.infoworld.com/d/hardware/amd-cto-predicts-processor-core-wars-will-subside-859

(nachträglich editiert)


----------



## DeRtoZz (16. Oktober 2010)

Klingt interessant, ich würde auch mal davon ausgehen auch in 5 Jahren würde ein Quad Core noch zum Mainstream gehören, Instructions per cycle wird sich verbessern und der logische der Schaltungen wohl komplexer unterteilt, wie beim Buldozer mit doppelten Threads pro Kern oder kürzere Pipeline.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Oktober 2010)

> die Zukunft sieht Newell in spezialisierten System-on-Chip Lösungen. Diese werden jeweils passende Module zur Verschlüsselung, zum Video-Rendering oder zum Networking mitbringen.


Ich finde den Gedanken ganz interessant. Aber wie geht's weiter? Verschlüsselung, Video-Rendering, Networking und dann? 

Ich könnte mir noch (Ent-)Zippen und Rippen vorstellen. Dann hört meine Vorstellungskraft leider schon auf.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf die 16 kerner mit 10 ghz, HT/SMT, turbo boost(von 2 ghz /...) bei ner 12nm architektur von intel


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2010)

Das man die Leistung durch hinzufügen weiterer Kerne nicht beliebig, zumindestens in den meisten Anwendungen, beschleunigen kann sollte klar sein

Ich denke, dass sich im Desktop Bereich nie mehr als 10-12 Kerne etablieren werden und die Mittelklasse vermutlich sogar bei 4-6 Kernen stehenbleibt; dann muss man bei den grundlegenden CPU Kernen klarerweise mit einer höheren IPC/Kern und mehr Takt weitermachen

Die Idee, anwendungsspezifische Coprozessoren in den CPU zu integrieren, wie hier angesprochen ist auch nicht wirklich neu, das macht man schon seid den 90ern (FPU), das kann in vielen Bereichen durchaus auch von teils massivem Vorteil sein

Insgesamt sollte klar sein, dass man sich bei der Weiterentwicklung von CPUs mit all diesen Bereichen beschäftigen sollte und sich nicht etwa ausschließlich darauf konzentrieren sollte die Leistung durch einen einzigen Faktor, etwa mehr Kerne oder einen höheren Takt zu steigern



> Dieses sagt aus, dass sich die Komplexität integrierter Schaltkreise mit minimalen Komponentenkosten regelmäßig verdoppelt - je nach Quelle werden 18 oder 24 Monate als Zeitraum genannt(also ein ständiges anwachsen der Herzfrequenz).


 
Die Komplexiät der integrierten Schaltkreise hat nichts mit deren Taktfrequenz zu tun...

...und im wesentlichen hat sich das Moor'sche Gesetz bis heute sehr wohl bewahrheitet (auch wenn soweit ich weiß schon seid den 1990ern wenn nicht 1980ern regelmäßig von irgendwoher ein Ende von dessen Gültigkeit für die nähere Zukunft vorhergesagt wird)


----------



## Skysnake (16. Oktober 2010)

Und das Moor´sche Gesetz hat nichts mit Intel zu tun....


----------



## WhackShit007 (16. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und das Moor´sche Gesetz hat nichts mit Intel zu tun...



gordon moore war mitbegründer von intel also würde ich sagen irgendwie doch!



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Komplexiät der integrierten Schaltkreise hat nichts mit deren Taktfrequenz zu tun...



ist richtig aber ich habs mal dahingehend ausgelegt.


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und das Moor´sche Gesetz hat nichts mit Intel zu tun....



In gewisser Hinsicht hat es wohl etwas mit Intel zu tun: Mooresches Gesetz ? Wikipedia.

EDIT: 



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> gordon moore war mitbegründer von intel also würde ich sagen irgendwie doch!



Würde mal sagen: zwei "Dumme", ein Gedanke.


----------



## PEG96 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wann kommt endlich ne CPU mit 30 cores und 20 GHz Takt???


----------



## thysol (16. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und das Moor´sche Gesetz hat nichts mit Intel zu tun....



Dass Gesetz ist ja auch nur nach einem Mitgruender Intel's benannt.


----------



## Hugo78 (16. Oktober 2010)

Zumal AMD durch ein Intelgründungsmitglied Intels, genauers Robert Noyce, erst überhaupt ermöglicht wurde.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Oktober 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Zumal AMD durch ein Intelgründungsmitglied Intels, genauers Robert Noyce, erst überhaupt ermöglicht wurde.



Joar, man möchte kaum glauben das AMD und Intel früher quasi eins waren, wenn man sich deren Verhältnis heute anguckt  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Empirelord (17. Oktober 2010)

Und zurück zum Thema.
Mit der massiven Erhöhung der Anzahl der Rechenkerne kann man ziemlich lange Leistung rausschlagen, nur iwann hat man dann ne GPU(CPUs gibt es ja um serielle Aufgaben auszuführen, also nicht mit magny core).
Es gibt auch bestimmte physikalische Grenzen bei der Strukturgröße, sowie dem Takt.(Tunneleffekt, bzw Atome und die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.) Es würde/wird sicherlich noch für einen Anstieg der Leistung sorgen, wenn man sich Quanteneffekte zu nutze macht, dauert aber wohl noch ein bissl. IPC wird auch interressant, aber mehr als 1ne instruction per cycle per logical core wird wohl nicht drin sein. Mal sehen, was kommt, nur weil wir uns etwas jetzt noch nicht vorstellen können, heißt es ja nicht, das es nicht geht.


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2010)

die meisten Leute sind schon seit Jahren mit ihrem Pcs überfordert  da drehen drei Kerne des Quad Core Däumchen usw.

Nach dem multi Core CPU die wirklich subjektiv bemerkbare Leistungssteigerung brachten, sind es heute eher die SSDs die einen Flaschenhals im PC beheben. Den seien wir mal ehrlcih die meisten würde doch heute zwischen dem ältesten QUad und nem i7X980 kaum ein unterschied beim arbeiten bemerken 

was sich noch entwickeln wird sind die Spezialisierungen und integratioen wie die GPU, aber auch die Leistung pro Watt, da hat er schon nicht unrecht.

aber ich sehe das schon jetzt da braucht m an in paar Jahren 12 Kerne 16GB RAM und nee SSD damit windows 9 überhaupt startet XD


----------



## thysol (17. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Und zurück zum Thema.
> Mit der massiven Erhöhung der Anzahl der Rechenkerne kann man ziemlich lange Leistung rausschlagen, nur iwann hat man dann ne GPU(CPUs gibt es ja um serielle Aufgaben auszuführen, also nicht mit magny core).



Eine GPU ist ganz anders aufgebaut als eine CPU also kann mann beide nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen. Die GPU kann nur ein paar Instruktionen die die CPU kann. Die CPU kann aber viel mehr. Ich haette also lieber eine CPU mit 1600 Kernen als eine GPU mit 1600 Kernen falls die TDP die gleiche ist.


----------



## derstef (17. Oktober 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> Und so soll im Laufe der Zeit die Kernvermehrung in den Hintergrund treten. die Zukunft sieht Newell in spezialisierten System-on-Chip Lösungen. Diese werden jeweils passende Module zur Verschlüsselung, zum Video-Rendering oder zum Networking mitbringen.



Spezielle Chips für spezielle Aufgaben?
Das kennt man doch ... ich hatte da mal einen Rechner bei dem das die Ingenieure auch so gemacht haben ... hat damals alles an die Wand gespielt was von Intel kam ... nannte sich AMIGA 500 

"Wichtigstes Kennzeichen der klassischen Amiga-Hardware sind die spezialisierten Custom-Chips. Diese stellen eigenständige Co-Prozessoren dar, die den Hauptprozessor bei Grafikoperationen, Interruptverwaltung, Sounderzeugung und diversen Ein-/Ausgabeoperationen entlasten, wofür insgesamt 25 DMA-Kanäle zur Verfügung stehen. Dieser Custom-Chipsatz begründete die seinerzeit im Vergleich zu anderen konkurrierenden Systemen als sehr fortschrittlich angesehenen Grafik- und Soundeigenschaften des Amiga."

Amiga ? Wikipedia


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich haette also lieber eine CPU mit 1600 Kernen als eine GPU mit 1600 Kernen falls die TDP die gleiche ist.


 
Und genau das geht ja nicht, denn wenn du eine CPU mit 1600 Kernen hast, dann kommst du da nicht hin, weil die CPU eben nicht nur einen Teil macht, sondern sehr viel machen kann.


----------



## WhackShit007 (17. Oktober 2010)

derstef schrieb:


> Spezielle Chips für spezielle Aufgaben?
> Das kennt man doch ... ich hatte da mal einen Rechner bei dem das die Ingenieure auch so gemacht haben ... hat damals alles an die Wand gespielt was von Intel kam ... nannte sich AMIGA 500
> Amiga ? Wikipedia



also du meinst AMD will in zukunft konsolen entwickeln? naja ist ja garnicht so abwegig. wenn computer immer komplexer werden, sodass otto normal sowieso nicht mehr durchsieht, wieso ihm dann überhaupt die möglichkeit geben dran rum zu pfuschen. dann kriegt jeder einfach so ein "fertig- system" und gut ist.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke es liegt auch oft an der Software, ich meine das sieht man ja jetzt schon an den 6 Cores, die oft bei "normalen" Anwendungen nichts bringen, da die Software dafür einfach nichts ist.

Meine Idee, bzw. Meinung


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2010)

naja, im heimanwenderbereich is in sachen der sinnhaftigkeit von mehrkernprozessoren eh früher oder später die luft raus. klar sind cluster irgendwo ne kuhle geschichte, aber man kann nich alles parallelisieren. hochgradige parallelisierung wird wohl sicher erst bei vielen parallel laufenden anwendungen die jede für sich gut leistung von mehreren kernen fordern (serverbetrieb zum bsp oder wissenschaftliche berechnungen, was weis ich ^^) sinnvoll sein. aber was macht denn ein heimanwender mit seiner mühle? icq? skype? gut, durch den ganzen werbungsrotz un das flashgelumbe überall wird selbst nen 6kerner ausgelastet -.- (ich weis noch mit meinem alten 2200+ der von ner flashwerbung gekillt wurde...). aber im großen und ganzen hat er nen paar hintergrundprogramme (chats, downloads zum bsp, firewall bzw generell security) und ein programm, was er grad ausführt - seis der browser die meiste zeit zum surfen oder office zeugs zum arbeiten oder ab un an ma nen spiel. der rechner kan noch so multitaskingfähig sein wie er will, aber der nutzer is nunma alleine davor. daher is hier für mich persönlich schon ne sehr schnell erreichte grenze zu sehen.

cluster mit mehreren 100 kernen machen für mich in 2erlei hinsicht nur in einem punkt nen sinn: der gpu vergleich geht da schon in diese richtung, weil er is das einzig sinnvolle ^^ möglichst kleine und eben spezialisierte aufgaben bereiche pro kern. durch die masse wird dann halt auch wieder dieser allgemeine charackter greifbar. ne cpu kann vieles so lala, ne gpu kann nur sehr wenig, aber das richtig. sollten cluster mal im heimbereich ansässig werden, so haben die im cpu bereich für mich nur dann nen sinn, wenns nich wie bisher wenige "langsame" alleskönner kerne sin, sondern eben dieses "alles können" durch die schiere zur verfügung stehende masse an kernen erreicht wird - wobei jeder kern für sich aber hoch spezialisiert is.

vorteil wäre, man hat viel power für alles mögliche - nachteil natürlich: meist liegen wohl 80% de kerne tot rum, weils ned deren "fachgebiet" is ^^


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Idee auch sehr reizvoll. Zumal es die gesamte Systemeffektivität verbessern würde. Aber bis es soweit ist, dürfte noch viel Wasser die Ruhr hinab fließen. Aber Fusion ist schonmal ein guter Anfang in die Richtung.



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> also du meinst AMD will in zukunft konsolen entwickeln? naja ist ja garnicht so abwegig. wenn computer immer komplexer werden, sodass otto normal sowieso nicht mehr durchsieht, wieso ihm dann überhaupt die möglichkeit geben dran rum zu pfuschen. dann kriegt jeder einfach so ein "fertig- system" und gut ist.


 
Will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber die guten alten ATARI- und Commodore- Zeiten hast nicht miterleben dürfen, oder? Denn sonst würdest Du deine Aussage schnell revidieren. Denn auch zu der Zeit gab es Leute die an diesen Kisten rumbastelten und sie schneller machten. Es war zwar, und insofern gebe ich Dir recht, noch nicht so ins Detail gehend wie heute. Aber alleine mit den Turbokarten für den 500er konntest Du dem Teil Leistungen entlocken die jedes damalig Intel-System alt aussehen ließen.

Und für manch einen Nutzer wären solche geschlossenen Systeme um längen besser. Damit kann man weit weniger Falsch machen wie mit einem Windows- Rechner. Alleine schon vom Betriebssystem her!

Oder kennt vielleicht einer noch das Rändelrad für die Botmaschine mit dem man den Text auf dem Bildschirm rauf und runter bewegen konnte wie das Blatt in einer Schreibmaschine?


----------



## WhackShit007 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber die guten alten ATARI- und Commodore- Zeiten hast nicht miterleben dürfen, oder?


tust du nicht und hab ich wirklich nicht!


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja...amd hat ja alles eingekauft was man so grob für konsolen brauch...cpu und gpu..


----------



## Gamiac (17. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja schon beachtlich wie lange man mit einem Q6600 @ 3.4 Ghz einen Top Gaming PC befeuern kann .
Ich bin jetzt 44 und hoffe noch 2 X Plattform wechseln reicht .
Als nächstes den X68 mit nem fetten 8 Kerner oder so und dann mal sehen .
Meine nächste CPU + Mainboard Combo soll dann auch wieder zig Jahre halten .
Aber bei mir steht auch Zocken im Vordergrund und solange Games noch in 1920x1200 flüssig laufen ist mir der Rest auch schnell genug .
mal sehen auf jeden Fall ein immer spannendes Hobby was die Entwicklung angeht .


----------



## XE85 (17. Oktober 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> Donald Newell Technikchef von AMD glaubt die Anzahl der Rechenkerne wird zunehmend unwichtiger bei zukünftigen Produkten werden.



Ich würde sage das das heute auch schon (zum Teil) so ist. Nur aufgrund der Kernzahl kann man nicht mehr die CPU Leistung bestimmen. Bestes Beispiel ist der Tuban, der sich trotz 6 Kernen kaum von intels Quadcores absetzen kann und im Mittel oft sogar nur gleich auf liegt. Die Kernzahl ist zwar wichtig, aber schon heute bei weitem nicht der einzige Entscheidende Faktor.

mfg


----------



## tm0975 (17. Oktober 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die 16 kerner mit 10 ghz, HT/SMT, turbo boost(von 2 ghz /...) bei ner 12nm architektur von intel



ich freue mich noch mehr, wenn solche chips dann nach wie vor in deutschland gebaut werden. da wird dann allerdings nicht intel drauf stehen.


----------



## guna7 (17. Oktober 2010)

Neulich habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass ab einer bestimmten Anzahl an CPU-Kernen der Verwaltungsaufwand höher wird, als die Mehrleistung die durch das Mehr an Kernen zustande kommt.

(Ich hoffe, ich konnte das richtig wiedergeben)


----------



## r34ln00b (17. Oktober 2010)

tendiere auch darauf das mehr kerne immer unwichtiger werden.


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Firmen sollten lieber mal wieder mehr in Stromsparmechanismen investieren.
Sowohl in den CPU als auch in den GPU Bereichen - die nächste große Strompreiserhöhung kommt schon nächstes Jahr.

Selbst heutzutage unterstützt ein Großteil der "normalen" Programme noch nicht mal drei-/vier Kerne richtig. Was will man also mit noch mehr Kernen?
Und zum Arbeiten kommen die meisten Leute mit 2 GHz oder noch weniger klar (außer vll bei Videobearbeitung, Rendering und Grafiker - aber wie viele machen das wirklich? - die können sich dann ein "höheres" System zulegen).

Viel besser würde ich auch finden wenn die "Entwicklung" was Kerne und Geschwindigkeit angeht mal für ca. zwei Jahre ruhen würde, somit könnten sich die Spiele- und Softwarehersteller auch besser auf die aktuelle Hardware einstimmen und diese auch besser ausnutzen, wie es z.B. bei den Konsolen der Fall ist, bei denen man sogar noch sehr gute Grafik rauszaubern kann obwohl die PCs technisch gesehen überlegen sind.

Vielleicht wäre auch ein kompletter Systemwechsel (weg von der veralteten x86 Architektur) sinnvoll und eine Neuentwicklung zu starten.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2010)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich ne CPU mit 30 cores und 20 GHz Takt???


Gibts ja schon, eigentlich

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wann man bei AMD jetzt endlich mal aufwacht. Siehe letzte Quartalsergebnisse. Man hinkt ja in JEDEM Bereich (Grafik, Prozessoren, ehemalige Handy und Flashsparte usw) der Konkurrenz um Jahre hinterher und doch wagt man zu behaupten man wisse was die Zukunft bringt?
Klar wird dem Multicorewahn ein Ende bereitet, nicht wegen Moores Law, sondern weil sich viele Anwendungen einfach nicht ausreichend parallelisierbar machen und ganz einfach von wenigen, aber mächtigen Cores mehr profitieren wie von vielen kleinen. Was ja auch der Grund ist, warum die Grafikkarte niemals aussterben wird, aber mehr eine "PC Beschleunigerkarte" wird -> Threads die nicht oder nur schlecht teilbar sind, laufen dann auf unseren (sagen wir mal) maximal 16-Kernern SOC und diejenigen die gut parallelisierbar sind laufen halt dann über die Graka, somit kann man mit dem Wechseln der Graka in einigen Jahren den ganzen PC beschleunigen. Es gibt ja schon einige Programme bei denen das geht


----------



## Jan565 (17. Oktober 2010)

Was bringt uns das Spekulieren. Intel hat 2006? oder so gesagt wir werden 2010 bei 20GHz sein. Sind wir da? Nein. AMD sagt jetzt mehr Takt und mehr Kerne bringen ist nicht ewig, gut da mögen die recht haben, aber es ist noch lange nicht so weit. Ich frage mich ehrlich warum die sich nicht mal was von IBM abkupfern. Die Cell CPU von denen ist sehr Leistungsstark und könnte es in der Theorie noch heute locker mit den CPU´s aufnehmen wenn nicht sogar übertreffen.

Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass die neue wege finden müssen um die Leistung Pro Takt deutlich zu verbessern. Ein Intel Atom ist da die komplett falsche Richtung mit 1,6GHz so schnell wie ein Celeron mit 900MHz. 

Aber was bringt das grübeln, wir werden es in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren selbst erleben.


----------



## MaZe (17. Oktober 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> ...und doch wagt man zu behaupten man wisse was die Zukunft bringt?



Öhm ja! Tatsächlich hat AMD schon öfter richtig gelegen... und wurde fleißig von anderen kopiert.
Auf Anhieb fallen mir da 4 Sachen ein, die heute maßgeblich aktuelle CPU-Architekturen beschreiben.

integrierter L2-Cache
PowerNow! (heute Cool&Quiet)
rückwärtskompatible 64bit Befehlsatzerweiterung
integrierter Speicherkontroller

Von Intel fällt mir da momentan nur SSE ein, und natürlich Larrabee


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch wie üblich: Wenn man nicht hinterher kommt, erklärt man andere Aspekte für wichtiger. AMD ist in Sachen Leistung pro Takt und Stromverbrauch hinterher, Sandy Bridge wird die Kluft vergrößern, Bulldozer lässt noch auf sich warten. Also pusht man Ideen wie SoC - wer hat Fusion gesagt?


----------



## jaramund (17. Oktober 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass ab einer bestimmten Anzahl an CPU-Kernen der Verwaltungsaufwand höher wird, als die Mehrleistung die durch das Mehr an Kernen zustande kommt.
> 
> (Ich hoffe, ich konnte das richtig wiedergeben)



Kann mich auch an einen  Artikel erinnern, wo ein Linux (?) System an einer amerikanischen Uni für eine hohe Anzahl Kerne optimiert wurde - irgendwann war der Aufwand aber extrem im Verhältnis zum Nutzen gewachsen, ich glaube es waren noch nich mal 30.

@Aussage von AMD: ich kann es mir schon vorstellen, dass es zutrifft

des weiteren denke ich, dass man in der Computerschiene vllt komplett von vorne anfangen sollte, sprich Designansätze basieren ja im Grunde auf Entwicklungen aus den 80ern und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird im Windowskernel immer noch ein "Fehler" aus einem der ersten Systeme mitgeschleift (worum genau es sich da handelt weiss ich leider nicht)

Dabei sollten direkt von Beginn an ALLE an einem Tisch sitzen und es eine art OpenSource - Projekt werden. Das Intel am meisten davon Profitieren wird.

MfG Jara


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Oktober 2010)

Gewagte Aussage seitens AMD.

Was kommt wohl nach dem Systen on a chip? Gar nichts mehr? Es wird wohl immer schwieriger etwas schnelleres zu machen, wenn man keine kleineren Dinge mehr herstellen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja, es gibt noch genug Potential, musst halt nur andere Materialien wie Galiumarsenit oder Graphen nutzen. Von Quantencomputing ganz zu schweigen. Problem sind halt nur die Kosten bzw die noch fehlende Technologie dafür.


----------



## Bääängel (17. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht entdeckt AMD das GHz-Rennen wieder  

Der Blick durch meine Glaskugelö verrät mir, dass es bis 16 Kerne noch gehen wird...


----------



## Ahab (17. Oktober 2010)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich ne CPU mit 30 cores und 20 GHz Takt???



Gleich morgen...


----------



## geo (17. Oktober 2010)

Der PC schleppt zu viele Altlasten mit sich, x86 ist eine Sackgasse in die sich alle Hersteller verrannt haben. Kompatiblität ist was tolles aber hat auch viele Schattenseiten 

Andere Systeme hatten damals sehr viel mehr potenzial wie der PC, der eigendlich als Arbeitstier entwickelt wurde. Das Multimedia Zeitalter wurde durch andere Architekturen eingeleitet! Leider haben Unternehmen wie Commodore es nicht geschafft, obwohl sie mit so manchem Produkt den anderen Jahre voraus waren. Beispiele Amiga CDTV und CD32!

Der letzte Kämpfer auf dem Schlachtfeld der kommerziellen eigenständigen Computersysteme war Apple und die Computersparte wäre daran eingegangen wenn sie an ihrem PPC System festgehalten hätten.

Die Zeit ist eigendlich reif für was neues, aber so lange man mit dem bestehenden System Geld scheffeln kann wird sich nichts ändern.
Das Aussterben von x86 ist vorprogrammiert, nur das Datum steht noch nicht fest


----------



## VinD (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich fasse mal Systematisch zusammen:
in fünf Jahren also Anno 2015 gibt es zwischen Dual und Quadcores alles.
Jedem Core sind wohl ein oder mehrere SIMDs untergeordnet (1-16) mit je 4 Dateneingängen. Nun gibt es verschiedene Core und SIMD Erweiterungen um den beiden bestimmte Befehle und Funktionalitäten beizusteuern.

Die Palette reicht 2015 also von einem Dualcore mit einer SIMD einheit für Videodecodierung fürs Handy bist zum Hexadeca mit je 10 SIMDs (insgesamt 160).

[FUNON]Da bei solch hohen Einheits-Modulen ein gewaltiger Verwaltungsaufwand entsteht gibt es ein zusatzmodul. Den zerthreader  [FUNOFF]

Fazit: Modulspezialisierung da effizenter in Geldverdienen und Kunden zufriedenstellen.

MFG


----------



## INU.ID (18. Oktober 2010)

derstef schrieb:


> Spezielle Chips für spezielle Aufgaben?
> Das kennt man doch ... ich hatte da mal einen Rechner bei dem das die Ingenieure auch so gemacht haben ... hat damals alles an die Wand gespielt was von Intel kam ... nannte sich AMIGA 500



Hehe, beim lesen der News mußte ich auch gleich an Commodore denken.

Commodore Amiga Premiere - Frankfurt (1986) Moderator Frank Elstner

Ab Minute 21:40 (Agnus, Denise und Paula).


----------



## Dr. Kucho (18. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt noch genug Potential, musst halt nur andere Materialien wie Galiumarsenit oder Graphen nutzen. Von Quantencomputing ganz zu schweigen. Problem sind halt nur die Kosten bzw die noch fehlende Technologie dafür.



Die Kosten waren noch nie ein Problem. 

Was in den Militärapparaten dieser Welt für unvorstellbare Unsummen ausgegeben werden, kann man sich kaum Vorstellen. Wenn sich alleine die U.S. Air Force mal eben 200 F22 Kampfjets im Wert von rund 200 Mio US Dollar pro Stück genehmigt und das sogar als wenig ansieht, dann bekommt man mal einen Eindruck von den Größen der dort verwendeten Etats. So eine Armee besteht ja nichtnur aus Kampfflugzeugen, sondern auch aus Atomubooten, Flugzeugträgern, Satellitensystem, etc und da wird es dann irgendwo auch genug Geld geben, um diese ganzen Gerätschaften mit möglichst Leistungsfähigen CPUs zu versehen.

Die gesamte Geschichte der Unterhaltungselektronik geht doch schon seit jeher Hand in Hand mit "Abfallprodukten" der Kriegsführung. Was früher ein HUD für einen Kampfjetpiloten war wird heute mit einer Hintergundgrafik ausgestattet und als Ego-Shooter verkauft. Aus einem Verteidigungsnetzwerk wurde das uns bekannte Internet. GPS Technologie wird nichtmehr verwendet um Bomben ins Ziel zu bringen, sondern um ein Navi oder Handy zu steuern.

Ich denke nicht, dass wir als Enverbraucher auch nur ansatzweise abschätzen können, welche Technologien uns in der Zukunft dienen werden, denn darauh hatten wir noch nie Einfluss. Eins ist aber klar: Die technologische Entwicklung wird nicht aufhören, nur weil Joe Jedermann denkt, dass 4 Kerne für seinen Rechner schon genug sind.


----------



## klaerchen (18. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> GPS Technologie wird nichtmehr verwendet um Bomben ins Ziel zu bringen, sondern um ein Navi oder Handy zu steuern.


Da muß ich Dich korrigieren: ...wird nicht *nur* verwendet...
Die Amis behalten sich außerdem das Recht vor es abzuschalten oder zu mindest zu stören.


----------



## DiZER (19. Oktober 2010)

nachdem amd ja nun wie bekannt seit längerem keine grösseren steigerungen der pro takt leistung geschafft hat, klingt solch ein statement eher wie eine ausrede. zu hoffen bleibt aber das amd mit dem demnächst zu erwartenden bulldozer - endlich auch mal einen pro takt sprung hinlegt und zwar einen ziemlich überzeugenden. mit der vermehrung der kerne hat amd ja keine probleme, aber fragen muss man sich halt mal warum die von amd erst so spät die hohen taktraten geschafft haben? für den bulldozer darfs solche wiederholungsfälle sicherlich nicht mehr geben , denn das debakel mit dem phenom 1 hat amd sicherlich ne menge gekostet.


----------



## Superwip (19. Oktober 2010)

> Was kommt wohl nach dem Systen on a chip? Gar nichts mehr? Es wird wohl immer schwieriger etwas schnelleres zu machen, wenn man keine kleineren Dinge mehr herstellen kann.


 
Es gibt noch ein enormes Potential; denkt nur etwa an die Möglichkeit dreidimensionale Chipstrukturen zu bauen, dazu sollten neue Chipmaterialien wie Galliumarsenid oder vor allem die neuen Graphen Taktraten weit über 100GHz ermöglichen und das (ganz unabhängig von dreidimensionalen Strukturen) die x86 Architektur nicht ganz das wahre ist sollte auch klar sein

Aber auch in der x86 Architektur steckt noch viel Potential- Grund genug um die Architektur in absehbarer Zukunft nicht zu wechseln


----------



## Ilendir (20. Oktober 2010)

DiZER schrieb:


> nachdem amd ja nun wie bekannt seit längerem keine grösseren steigerungen der pro takt leistung geschafft hat, klingt solch ein statement eher wie eine ausrede. zu hoffen bleibt aber das amd mit dem demnächst zu erwartenden bulldozer - endlich auch mal einen pro takt sprung hinlegt und zwar einen ziemlich überzeugenden. mit der vermehrung der kerne hat amd ja keine probleme, aber fragen muss man sich halt mal warum die von amd erst so spät die hohen taktraten geschafft haben? für den bulldozer darfs solche wiederholungsfälle sicherlich nicht mehr geben , denn das debakel mit dem phenom 1 hat amd sicherlich ne menge gekostet.



dann frag mal Intel was ihnen der IA-64 Fehlschuss gekostet hat...dagegen dürfte der Verlust von AMD mit Phenom1 peanuts sein.

Wie ein Vorredner bereits gesagt hat, AMD war in vielerlei Hinsicht Technologievorreiter und Intel hat kopiert. Allein die AMD64 Architektur dürfte das beste Beispiel sein.
Natürlich gibt Nehalem momentan mehr her als PhenomII was Leistung angeht oder gute Features, andererseits sind die Prozessoren von Preis/Leistung durchaus weit entfernt und ich persönlich würde mir zZ keinen Intel Prozessor kaufen...lohnt sich einfach nicht.

x86 ist mittlerweile veraltet Superwip, AMD64 (oder auch x64) gehört die Zukunft. Der einzige Grund weshalb x86 Abwärtskompatibilität erhalten bleiben muss (zumindest vorerst) ist wohl vielmehr die Verbreitung entsprechender Anwendungen und dass viele Anwendungen einfach nicht komplex genug sind um wirklich die 64 Bit Architektur zu benötigen (mal abgesehen von spielen) oder auch viele aus Lizenzgründen noch ihre 32bit Anwendungen nutzen.
Ebenso denk ich, dass sich die multi-core prozessoren sich im Home- bzw. Officebereich auch nur durchgesetzt haben weil die alten singlecores einfach nicht mehr produziert werden und die dualcores mittlerweile geschenkt sind. Die Entwicklung geht weiter.

Zum Topic:
Mit solchen Aussagen finde ich sollte man Vorsichtig sein. Hat nicht irgendwann mal einer von Microsoft (oder wars IBM?) gesagt, dass man niemals mehr Speicher bräuchte als 1MiB?
Oder dass es keinen Markt für Computer gibt?

gab ja schon mehr solche total - fail - Aussagen

unendlich gehts natürlich nicht, thread erzeugung kostet ja schließlich auch was (ressourcen)....kommt natürlich halt auch an welche Anwendungen man hat, videos bearbeiten oder "oberflächen von schiffen optimieren" (als beispiel) lässt sich sicher gut parallelisieren, word / excel / access braucht sicherlich nicht unbedingt 2 oder mehr kerne


----------



## totovo (20. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Die Kosten waren noch nie ein Problem.
> 
> Was in den Militärapparaten dieser Welt für unvorstellbare Unsummen ausgegeben werden, kann man sich kaum Vorstellen. Wenn sich alleine die U.S. Air Force mal eben 200 F22 Kampfjets im Wert von rund 200 Mio US Dollar pro Stück genehmigt und das sogar als wenig ansieht, dann bekommt man mal einen Eindruck von den Größen der dort verwendeten Etats. So eine Armee besteht ja nichtnur aus Kampfflugzeugen, sondern auch aus Atomubooten, Flugzeugträgern, Satellitensystem, etc und da wird es dann irgendwo auch genug Geld geben, um diese ganzen Gerätschaften mit möglichst Leistungsfähigen CPUs zu versehen.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir vollkommen recht geben, große Erfindungen, Technologiesprünge oder Kommunikationstechniken gehen schon immer von den Militärs aus.

Intel oder AMD können da gar nichts bewegen, die produzieren nur.
(Ich meine man muss bedenken das allein die USA Schätzungen zu folge ~340mrd € an Militärausgaben hat)

Meiner Meinung nach geht die Parallelisierung weiter, bis man neue Wege gehen kann. (will ich jetzt nicht noch mal erwähnen, das haben schon genug andere getan)


----------



## XE85 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ilendir schrieb:


> x86 ist mittlerweile veraltet Superwip, AMD64 (oder auch x64) gehört die Zukunft.



x86 hat mit der 64 Bit Erweiterung überhaupt nichts zu tun



Ilendir schrieb:


> dann frag mal Intel was ihnen der IA-64 Fehlschuss gekostet hat...dagegen dürfte der Verlust von AMD mit Phenom1 peanuts sein.



beides hat miteinander überhaupt nichts zu tun, IA-64 ist primär für den Itanium entwickelt worden, ein Marktsegment in dem AMD überhaupt nichts anbietet



Ilendir schrieb:


> Allein die AMD64 Architektur dürfte das beste Beispiel sein.




AMD64 ist keine Architektur, sondern lediglich eine Registererweiterung auf 64 Bit

mfg


----------



## Ilendir (20. Oktober 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> x86 hat mit der 64 Bit Erweiterung überhaupt nichts zu tun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit x86 meinte ich die Mikroarchitektur dahinter(Intel nannte sie IA-32), ebenso die x86-64 Erweiterung die von AMD AMD64 genannt wurde.
sry, dass ich hier nicht explizit drauf verwiesen habe...


Der IA-64 Kommentar bezog sich darauf, dass die Zukunft des Itanium(2) ungewiss ist, die Entwicklung als "zweitteuerstes Computerprojekt der Geschichte" bezeichnet wurde und (soweit ich weiß, glaube zumindest das irgendwo gelesen zu haben, korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege) die IA-64 war eigentlich als "Standard" 64 Bit Prozessor gedacht (auch für Desktop), konnte sich aber wegen (sehr) schlechter Leistung bei x86 Emulation nicht durchsetzen bzw. hatte mit Problemen zu kämpfen und Intel war gezwungen (um keinen Markt-Nachteil gegenüber AMD zu haben) die wesentlich unradikalere Registererweiterung von AMD zu übernehmen.
Mittlerweile soll IA-64 ja für "Missionskritische" komponenten eingesetzt werden, ein Nischenprodukt also, und dafür als zweitteuerstes Projekt der Computergeschichte? naja...

davon abgesehen ist die IA-64 auch für Merced, Tukwila verwendet.

Zitat1:
"Intel hatte sich lange Zeit gegen AMD64 ausgesprochen, da man die Stellung seiner eigenen 64-Bit-Architektur IA-64  nicht gefährden wollte. Man musste dann aber dem Druck des Marktes  nachgeben, da unter anderem Microsoft nicht zwei 64-Bit Versionen seines  Betriebssystems Windows  für Client-Systeme pflegen wollte. Bereits ausgelieferte  IA-64-Versionen von Windows-Client-Systemen wurden nach dem Umschwenk  auf Intel 64 nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Seit April 2010 wurde auch  die Neuentwicklung der Server-Software für die IA-64 Architektur  eingestellt, was auf eine sinkende Nachfrage zurückzuführen ist"
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_64

Zitat2:
"Probleme: Der Itanium ist das zweitteuerste Computerprojekt der Geschichte, gleich hinter der IBM 360.  Trotz der Geldmengen, die in das Projekt investiert wurden, gibt es  ernsthafte Bedenken bezüglich der Zukunft des Produkts Itanium, die sich  im Wesentlichen um zwei Probleme drehen[...]"
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium_2


----------



## XE85 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ilendir schrieb:


> mit x86 meinte ich die Mikroarchitektur dahinter(Intel nannte sie IA-32)



x86 ist auch nicht IA-32, x86 ist x86 und hat nichts mit der Registerbreite zu tun



Ilendir schrieb:


> Der IA-64 Kommentar bezog sich darauf, dass die Zukunft des Itanium(2) ungewiss ist, die Entwicklung als "zweitteuerstes Computerprojekt der Geschichte" bezeichnet wurde und (soweit ich weiß, glaube zumindest das irgendwo gelesen zu haben, korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege) die IA-64 war eigentlich als "Standard" 64 Bit Prozessor gedacht (auch für Desktop), konnte sich aber wegen (sehr) schlechter Leistung bei x86 Emulation nicht durchsetzen bzw. hatte mit Problemen zu kämpfen und Intel war gezwungen (um keinen Markt-Nachteil gegenüber AMD zu haben) die wesentlich unradikalere Registererweiterung von AMD zu übernehmen.
> Mittlerweile soll IA-64 ja für "Missionskritische" komponenten eingesetzt werden, ein Nischenprodukt also, und dafür als zweitteuerstes Projekt der Computergeschichte?



hier interpretierst du was falsch, IA-64 ansich hat keine Probleme, das große Problem des Itanium sind nicht die 64Bit, sondern schlicht das er alles andere, zB 32Bit Software emulieren muss und deswegen hier vergleichsweise langsam ist. Früher war das kein so großes Problem da derartige Rechner ohnehin nur mit ganz speziellen optimierten Programmen verwendet wurden, heute ist das eben anders, was dazu führt das man eher zu den EX Server CPUs greift und dafür halt mehr Racks verwendet.

und intel hat AMDs 64bit erweiterung übernommen weil es sonst probleme am Markt gegeben hätte, nicht weil die AMD Lösung besser, IA-64 schlecht oder was auch immer ist. Genaugenommen hat man hier nichts übernommen sondern lediglich die eigene erweiterung, EM64T, zu AMDs AMD64 Erweiterung kompatibel gemacht.



Ilendir schrieb:


> ein Nischenprodukt also, und dafür als zweitteuerstes Projekt der Computergeschichte? naja...



intel kann sich das halt leisten, auch aktuell hat man viele Experimente am laufen bei denen alles andere als sicher ist das sie auf den Markt kommen

mfg


----------



## BANANA (23. Oktober 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die 16 kerner mit 10 ghz, HT/SMT, turbo boost(von 2 ghz /...) bei ner 12nm architektur von intel


 
: ) Ist es physikalisch möglich?


----------



## Empirelord (23. Oktober 2010)

"Mikroprozessoren arbeiten heute mit Taktfrequenzen in der Größenordnung von wenigen Gigahertz. Die Schwingungsdauer bei 1 GHz beträgt 1 Nanosekunde. In dieser Zeit legt ein elektrisches Signal also maximal knapp 30 Zentimeter zurück"
---wikipedia Lichtgeschwindigkeit

Ab einer bestimmten Frequenz ist es dann nciht mal mehr möglich, einmal durch den Die ein Signal zu schicken. Es gibt also schon gewisse physikalische Grenzen.
Bei 10Ghz Takt, kommst also maximal 3cm weit, Viel Spaß.(nur ein bissl komisch,das Intel diese eigentlich einfache Rechnung nciht gemacht zu haben scheint.)

Achso, nachdem hier so oft auf x86 rumgehackt wurde, könnte mir mal wer sagen, wieso, bzw was der Architektur fehlt?


----------



## XE85 (23. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> kommst also maximal 3cm weit



3cm sind im CPU Bereich gigantische weiten, so lang ist CPU intern keine Leitung, das viel größere Problem bei hohen Taktfrequenzen sind Leckströme und Signalverzerrung

mfg


----------



## Empirelord (23. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich, 3cm geht noch, wobei das bei Cache Zugriffen auch schon knapp werden kann(bei schlechten CPU Modellen, also nicht taktfreudige). Aber wenn du dann mit OC auf Frequenzen um die 4-6GHz geht, sieht das schon anders aus, außerdem ging es hier um die physikalischen Grenzen von Prozessoren bzw den 10 Ghz Prozessor.

Bei den Struktugrößen kannste schonmal den Tunneleffekt mit einbeziehen.
Die von dir genannten Effekte sind aber auch nicht zu vernachlälligen.


----------



## Minotaur (23. Oktober 2010)

Das erinnert mich ein wenig an unsere eigene Evolution.
Ich meine, stellt euch mal vor wie viele Entwicklungsschritte es gebraucht hat, 
bis wir so waren wie wir es heute sind. 
Und in wie viele Sackgassen die Entwicklung ging und sich dann einen anderen Weg gesucht hat.
Man stelle sich einfach nur mal unser Gehirn vor. Es gibt für alles eine eigene "Abteilung".
Bewusst und unterbewusst werden unsere Sinne, die Organfunktionen und die Gedanken und Emotionen verarbeitet. 
So kommen nun immer mehr Funktionseinheiten zu den CPU-Kernen unter den selben Heatspreader.
Der Computer wird seinem Schöpfer immer ähnlicher, Schritt für Schritt. 
Der Einbau einer CPU in den restlichen PC wird theoretisch dem Einsetzen eines Gehirns in einen Körper immer ähnlicher.

Und was die 3cm angeht, das wäre nur der Fall, wenn man einen sogenannten Supraleiter ohne jeglichen Widerstand hätte.
Da aber ein Widerstand vorhanden ist, muss dieser noch in die Berechnung der maximalen Datengeschwindigkeit einbezogen werden.
In einer CPU handelt es sich schliesslich nicht um Lichtwellen im Vakuum.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Oktober 2010)

EDIT: Ich glaub ich war doch etwas zu übermüdet 

Also nochmal kurz zusammengefasst.

Auf dem DIE (Leiterbahnen) breitet sich ja eine EM-Welle aus, faktisch genauso wie beim Telegraphen etc. Daher kannste auch die Telegraphengleichung nehmen um dir anzuschauen wie sich diese ausbreitet, und wenn ich mich halt richtig erinnere, dann ist dort der Widerstand nicht enthalten, bzw führt nur dazu, das dir deine Signal abfällt mit der Zeit/Entfernung, aber die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst. 

Es spielt also keine Rolle, ob man nun einen Supraleiter oder einen normalen Leister hat. Das Signal kommt immer gleich schnell an, nur halt beim Supraleiter ohne Dämpfung. Beim Leiter kommt halt im schlechtesten Fall eben garnix mehr an, weil einfach die EM-Welle schon komplett gedämpft wurde.

Ich hoffe jetzt hastes besser verstanden 

Ich werd wohl langsam alt  Nächte durchmachen rockt nemme so wirklich.


----------



## Empirelord (25. Oktober 2010)

Könntest du noch ein bischen mehr Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in deinen Satz bringen, so das ich ihn ohne zu raten verstehen kann? (ist nicht böse gemeint, ich verstehe nur einfach nicht, was du mir sagen willst)


----------

